# Whats a good paint for floors?



## Loserr's Loft (May 8, 2011)

Well I just made a new loft, not completed yet but its 8x10 and I was wondering what would good to paint the floors and sides with. Thanks. Btw Ima Newbie.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Loserr's Loft said:


> Well I just made a new loft, not completed yet but its 8x10 and I was wondering what would good to paint the floors and sides with. Thanks. Btw Ima Newbie.


*Don't paint the floor you will be scraping the floor and the paint will only be ruined.I have never painted the in side of my loft so I can't tell you what paint to use. I am sure that someone will be along and tell what they have used. Good luck* GEORGE


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome newbie My floor is grated but the other half is painted with kilz /w tint so are the outside walls I plan on painting the outside with an oil base paint but for now it should hold up pretty well no rain right now. i u opps sorry they jus found my birds gotta go will give you more info later bye bye


Loserr's Loft said:


> Well I just made a new loft, not completed yet but its 8x10 and I was wondering what would good to paint the floors and sides with. Thanks. Btw Ima Newbie.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If you want it to just look better stain it with latex stain. The dropping will dry better if it is stained or left unpainted


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes as already said. Leave it unpainted. The droppings will have a hard time drying on paint


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

White paint or primer , it gives the interior of the loft an antiseptic look , as for the floor , your birds will paint it for you ! I never have liked a bare wall , but that's just me .


----------

